# Time Management



## Rob Broad (Jul 19, 2004)

How do you maximize what little time you have in your life to get everything done you need to do to run your school. When do schedule family time? How do you make enough time to get everything done that you need to do, so you can do what you love, teaching.


----------



## Miles (Nov 22, 2004)

That's the hardest part of living is trying to make time for all the important commitments.  When you have to do something, you give it 100% attention.

I am constantly trying to balance professional life (lawyer) with personal life(family w/minor kids) with avocation (martial arts).  It is tough and frequently I feel like I am not doing well in any of them.  But, the lesson of life is to get knocked down, then get up and try again.

Miles


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 22, 2004)

I currently work 9-6 with a solid hour commute on each end of the day. So I am out from 7:45 a.m. to 7:15 pm every day.

I teach once a week, so that is one evening I get home pretty late, and take a class for myself one other weeknight and a Saturday morning.

It's pretty rough. My weekends are dedicated to being at home after that Sat. morning class.

Some changes are on the way. I change departments at work Nov. 29, and can then work flex hours, say, 7 to 4 or 8 to 5, allowing me to get home earlier on my off nights. I will also be working from home one day a week, freeing up more time. I plan to add a second class to my own dojo should things work out.

What's behind it all? If you are married, a spouse who understands your need to do what you do. If single, determination.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 23, 2004)

A spouse or partner who if not shares your passions , at least appreciates and understands the lifestyle is certainly a bonus. Life is busy and failing the partner appreciate , I think if you can just make at least one "activity " or timeslot an unshakable priority, you're on your way . Just decide what you're willing to ( or can afford to ) comprimise and how far and go with that. 

Blooming Lotus


----------



## OC Kid (Nov 23, 2004)

prioritize prioritize and further more prioritize.

You need to know what is important in your life. For example my 5 and 7 year olds on on a soccer team.  I try to make there game and my sons game as well even if I miss out of a days overtime or 2. Which is more important. Which is more easily recouped. 

Another example of what I am talking about and this actually is true: 

My friend has a son on the same team. I asked him once if he was going to go to his sons game. He said No, he had to do some work on his house.

I told him the house can wait, the house is over 50 years old and isnt going anywhere. Who cares if it takes 1 day or 1 month to paint the bedroom.

What his son does in the game can never I mean never be replayed. If he does something funny or makes a goal what ever It can never I mean never be repeated. He thought about it and made it to the game. 
He however missed the last game. That can never be recouped. His son will only have one last game of his first season.
He'll have plenty of bedrooms to paint.

I needed pics of my girls first season , I sent my wife to my boys game (10 y.o. I explained to why I couldnt make it as I usually do) and I took my girls to there game took plenty of pictures and stayed until the coach pulled them out of the game. I was late for work (OT) but I didnt care.
My girls will always remember I made it to there game. 

My friends son will always remember he didnt.

Its just a matter of what is important to you.  I teach my son Karate. he got sick (a cold) and we didnt work out for a week or 2. He started to miss it and we started up again. 
He was getting bored with it as it was mainly just him and me most of the kids I started teaching drop out (as most kids do).

We started up again and Hes enjoying it more. I think he realized that even though hes getting trained (hes used it a couple of times to defend himself)

Its more than that . Its our time together one on one. 

This spring Im going to start to train my 7 year old. She will be 8 this Aug. I will give her private lessons like my boy. It will be our time together. just here and me. it will be special to her something she will always remember.


----------



## still learning (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello, Time, we all get the same amount. Too Bad?  Got to make the most of it!

 Always make a list. A,B and the C list. of things needed to do A = most important. (Now number them in the order you can do first)

   When you get to C= lists, the others should be done first or forget about this C= list.

   Do it now!...just start moving on the A-list, numberl one NOW. if not number two.

 AT the end of the week, you will find so much time left. This works--Black belt skills at it's highest level...want to be better? DO IT NOW!!!! .....Aloha


----------

